# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Vinfast bán 67.000 ô tô - xe máy điện trong năm 2019

## phuong_hanh3112

VinFast đã chính thức ra mắt người tiêu dùng sản phẩm xe máy điện đầu tiên vào tháng 11/2018 với dòng xe Klara. Đến nay, hãng đã sản xuất thêm 3 dòng xe máy điện mới, bao gồm Ludo, Impes và Klara S - phiên bản nâng cấp thay thế cho dòng xe Klara. Tổng đơn hàng VinFast nhận được cho cả 4 mẫu Klara, Klara S, Impes, Ludo là 50.000, trong đó đã sản xuất được 45.118 xe.
Lễ ra mắt xe Vinfast tại Hà Nội ngày 20/11/2018
Năm 2019, VinFast mới chính thức gia nhập thị trường ô tô với dòng xe Fadil thuộc phân khúc A và dòng xe Lux thuộc phân khúc E, gồm hai mẫu Lux A2.0 (sedan) và Lux SA2.0 (SUV). Tổng đơn hàng VinFast nhận được cho cả ba mẫu xe là 17.214, trong đó đã sản xuất được 15.300 xe. Dự kiến, trong năm 2020, VinFast sẽ ra mắt dòng xe sang hiệu suất cao Lux V8 và hai mẫu crossover hạng B và hạng C, với các biến thể chạy xăng và chạy điện. Ngoài ra, công ty cũng sẽ ra mắt xe buýt điện nhằm phủ đủ các phân khúc thị trường, đáp ứng đa dạng nhu cầu của khách hàng. Từ năm 2021, VinFast dự kiến sẽ xuất khẩu ô tô điện sang thị trường Mỹ.
Bàn giao những chiếc Vinfast Fadil đầu tiên tới khách hàng tại Hà Nội 17/6/2019
Các sản phẩm VinFast không chỉ đáp ứng các tiêu chí thẩm mỹ và hiệu năng mà còn được đánh giá cao về độ an toàn. Cụ thể, hai mẫu Lux A2.0 và Lux SA2.0 đều đạt chứng chỉ 5 sao của tổ chức đánh giá xe uy tín - ASEAN NCAP, trong khi Fadil được xếp hạng 4 sao. Đặc biệt, trong những tháng cuối năm, VinFast Fadil đã vươn lên nằm trong top dẫn đầu phân khúc hạng A cả về chất lượng và doanh số bán ra. Về xe máy điện, với tiêu chí bền đẹp – thông minh – sinh thái, các dòng sản phẩm VinFast đã nhận được sự ủng hộ tích cực của người tiêu dùng. Hệ sinh thái cho xe máy điện đã được VinFast từng bước hoàn thiện nhằm mang đến sự thoải mái, tiện nghi cho khách hàng, với hơn 600 trạm đổi pin và hệ thống xe đổi pin lưu động được thiết lập trên toàn quốc. Trong thời gian tới, các dòng xe máy điện thế hệ mới của VinFast sẽ được hỗ trợ cả hai hình thức sạc pin tại nhà và đổi pin tại trạm, mang đến sự thuận tiện tối đa cho khách hàng. Đây cũng là giải pháp sẽ được áp dụng cho các dòng ô tô điện trong tương lai của VinFast.
Đoàn xe Vinfast chinh phục cao nguyên đá Hà Giang 12/2019
Phát biểu tổng kết một năm gia nhập thị trường sản xuất ô tô - xe máy điện của VinFast, ông Nguyễn Việt Quang - Phó Chủ tịch kiêm Tổng giám đốc Tập đoàn Vingroup cho biết: “Chúng tôi biết ơn sự ủng hộ nhiệt tình của hàng chục ngàn khách hàng đầu tiên đã tin tưởng lựa chọn sản phẩm ô tô, xe máy điện của VinFast. Sự tin tưởng và ủng hộ của người tiêu dùng ngay những ngày đầu khởi nghiệp chính là nguồn động lực to lớn giúp VinFast quyết tâm tạo ra những chiếc xe thương hiệu Việt chất lượng và đẳng cấp, có thể cạnh tranh ngang ngửa, sòng phẳng với các đối thủ quốc tế trên thị trường”. Hiện toàn bộ ô tô - xe máy điện VinFast đều được sản xuất tại tổ hợp nhà máy rộng 335 ha nằm trong Khu công nghiệp Đình Vũ (Cát Hải, Hải Phòng). Công suất thiết kế của nhà máy ô tô VinFast trong giai đoạn 1 là 250.000 xe/năm; nhà máy xe máy điện là 500.000 xe/năm./.

----------

